# John Deere 2520 electrical issues



## adamf447 (Sep 7, 2010)

My dad has a JD 2520. When we turn on anything other than the hazards, the 25amp fuse blow behind the starter. The only lights that actually operate are the hazards and turn signals. The headlight elements are good, I checked them. I'm very experienced and trained at diagnosing electrical issues, but I can't find a wiring schematic for this specific machine. The manually tells me nothing. Visually, there are no short to ground/power that I know of. But I really think this is the case. I backtracked the whole circuit down to the fuse boxes, and then it gets really confusing w/o a diagram. I don't want to test a circuit that I don't know if its open or closed. If I just had a specific ohm's measurement for each wire, I could find the problem. There are also some odd looking (to me anyway) fuses that are 80amp each. Two total. They have a clear top, and you have to pull up to extract the fuse. I'd say about 1 1/2" in height. These are located directly in front of the mini fuse box. I checked them as well and they check out. From my visual inspection, this is where the headlamps run into, and then to another circuit. I can't think of anything else why the fuse would be blowing besides a short to ground/power. Nothing else on the tractor is inoperable. I also noticed a diode located directly underneath the light switch. The measurements are as follows: one way---0.1 ohms/ other way---nearly 1 million ohms. I thought that it would just be open and not 1 million, but whatever. This may have nothing to do with the lamp circuit, but hey. Thanks.


----------



## petemcl (Jan 13, 2018)

I have exactly the same problem on my 2520. I see that this problem occurred a while ago. What fixed your problem? Might save me a lot of disassembly just to get to the light switch.


----------

